# How to add signature to posts???



## smokemonster (Jul 26, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me how to add a signature to my posts?

Thanks very much.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 26, 2010)

Click on "my profile" ( at the top of the page)..Then at the bottom of that page it will say " edit signature text"...Click there and type away.....


----------



## smokemonster (Jul 26, 2010)

That's great!  Thanks very much.


----------



## stephenh (Jul 30, 2010)

JaxGatorz said:


> Click on "my profile" ( at the top of the page)..Then at the bottom of that page it will say " edit signature text"...Click there and type away.....


??? I don't see anything about "edit signature text" on My Profile.


----------



## smokemonster (Aug 1, 2010)

Me too SH.  When I went to apply my directions there was nothing like that there.

I wonder if we have to make a certain number of posts before we "newbies" can have the signature option.

HOW 'BOUT IT MODERATORS???   If any moderators are reading this thread could you give us an answer about this please?

Thank you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2010)

We are working at getting this resolved


----------



## smokemonster (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like you got it fixed.  Thank you.


----------



## stephenh (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, it is fixed.  Many thanks.


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

How Many Posts do You have to Make Before Its available? No rush Just Curious


----------



## gmag (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont see it either.


----------

